# Guilin Yaoshan Excursion 3



## MaartenSFS (Jun 15, 2008)

Several mates of mine and myself returned to Yaoshan this weekend. It was a successful trip as evidenced below:













We were greeted by some beautiful butterflies as we made our way first through overgrown rural ways and later into the forests..













My Chinese friend Liu Bin, or "Tony", as we call him (Because he was my student many moons ago).







Ja, dat ben ik dus weer.  







No, not for eating! *Slaps local's hand*













Any ideas on the family, genus? It had a 1.5cm body length.



















Very cool little skink.



















Tony was on fire that day as he made his first catch. He also caught a very evil centipede that is now roaming my house.. :wall: 



















Chinese women and even some Chinese men fear ZE DREADED MAO MAO CHONG!!! We thought they were cool.













~12-13cm Scolopendra multidens.







Afterwhich we regretedly caught another large Scolopendra multidens with a clutch of eggs. I saw the legs and knew that it was a big one and we moved all rocks around the one it was under and were surprised to see the mother in a slight depression that it had made. After having read what others had said on the forum I made a decision to separate them, which may or may not have been a mistake. Wish me luck.







One of several Macrothele species that we found. Unfortunately I didn't take any photos of their webs before I dug them out.













A species of Long-Horned Beetle..













Another funky Catterpillar.







Peter, an Overseas Chinese living in America, that just got married with one of my wife's classmates and had time to go out with us.













We found a very cool pair of lizards that had eyes that looked similar to a Chameleon. My camera has only 3X zoom so I take great pride in being able to get close enough to take this shot. 







At last, after many, many, many mosquito bites, a road!













I wonder what this eventually becomes. Any ideas?


----------



## venwu225 (Jun 15, 2008)

too awesome...keep up the posting. I enjoy your photos thoroughly.

But with the female scolopendra with eggs, you should most likely have just left her alone?


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 15, 2008)

venwu225 said:


> too awesome...keep up the posting. I enjoy your photos thoroughly.
> 
> But with the female scolopendra with eggs, you should most likely have just left her alone?


No problem, mate. About the eggs, I know. I only saw its legs before I ripped that place apart and cleared the area around the rock it was under to make sure that it wouldn't escape. And then it was far too late to leave it be. It would have had scrambled eggs for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## syndicate (Jun 15, 2008)

once again great photos!i really like that macrothele!
next time find some Chilobrachys ;]
-Chris


----------



## dtknow (Jun 15, 2008)

wow...that beetle larvae is trippy. It is like a pimped out superworm grub.


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> Any ideas on the family, genus? It had a 1.5cm body length.
> 
> Definitely appears to be a ctenid spp.


----------



## crpy (Jun 15, 2008)

MaartenSFS said:


> I wonder what this eventually becomes. Any ideas?
> 
> Tenebrio beetle larva perhaps


----------



## lukatsi (Jun 15, 2008)

Great photos as usual! My guess for the larva is either Elateridae or Alleculidae... I'm curious what it will become, did you keep it?


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 15, 2008)

syndicate said:


> once again great photos!i really like that macrothele!
> next time find some Chilobrachys ;]
> -Chris


Believe me, I have been searching! I think the best bet is in the nature reserves, but they are so remote that I haven't had a chance to get out there and thoroughly hunt for them. :evil: And those trap-doors!


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 15, 2008)

dtknow said:


> wow...that beetle larvae is trippy. It is like a pimped out superworm grub.


That's what my first thought was. But this was way faster and its body was kind of soft.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 15, 2008)

crpy said:


> MaartenSFS said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas on the family, genus? It had a 1.5cm body length.
> ...


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jun 15, 2008)

lukatsi said:


> Great photos as usual! My guess for the larva is either Elateridae or Alleculidae... I'm curious what it will become, did you keep it?


I don't think it's Elateridae, and couldn't find any information on Alleculidae. Unfortunately, I ran out of containers. I also found a cool pillbug, but lost it when we found a large centipede.


----------

